# Feeling Salty



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Wasn't really planning on starting a tank any time soon, but seems someone or something wants me to. Someone dumped a nice 125gallon AGA tank in one of our job-site trailers, and the nice office tank I put together ended up going belly up so to speak. Want to do another big over / under no center brace setup like the 400 gal. Nothing is going to happen quick, but... should be a fun build.

Basic plan:

Main display 125 gallon AGA (190 gallon if I can score if off CL cheaper than listed)
"sump" 90 gallon (OR 125 gallon if above plan works out, and use the 90 for my over under P tanks)
PM Redline220 Skimmer (or ATB cone)
AI SOL LED Lighting (x6) with LED PAR38 spots 
Digital Aquatics RKE controller 
2x Vortech MP40W (maybe another or MP60 for the top tank)
2x TwoLittlefishes reactors (GFO/CARBON)
UV and ozone setup

ATO with dual 50 gallon RO/DI and salt auto change (have perfect place in utility room and the controller so.... why not)

Things to do first:
Pick up 190 and crappy stand
Clean and buff all tanks, drill for overflows (coast to coast) and returns
Setup sump baffles, want most of the lower tank to be a display / refuge / DSB, need room for skimmer and other equipment out of sight.
Foam/rock wall in both tanks with pegs for corals in the future. 
Engineer stand to support both tanks with no center braces or obstruction, and area for equipment (skimmer, reactors, modules, etc) and return pump etc.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

can I be honest? im kind of pumped about this whole thread. 
the last thread you had with your DIY project I actually read front to back and was totally into it. im literally loving that you're doing this. maybe itll be me off my ass and confident enough to try sw myself


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

awesome setup ..

will redo 29 gall into SW with some anemones and clowns for my wife ..

Small hob sump ,with powerhead and 2x par32 small skimmer ...

Post pics !!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ended up moving across the country, stuff is packed in storage.

Will get around to it some day!


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

o man didnt see date...


----------

